# What about NJ?



## haali (Dec 23, 2010)

What about NJ? Any body from NJ and got his/her results?


----------



## Icepilot29 (Dec 23, 2010)

nothing yet.


----------



## ma0178 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to Login at NCEES &amp; showing results not updated....

I am aslo waiting for FE results

Good Luck


----------



## haali (Dec 25, 2010)

ma0178 said:


> Hi,I tried to Login at NCEES &amp; showing results not updated....
> 
> I am aslo waiting for FE results
> 
> Good Luck


Same here


----------



## haali (Dec 30, 2010)

haali said:


> ma0178 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,I tried to Login at NCEES &amp; showing results not updated....
> ...


For all NJians results are published in Ncees u just have to log in with ur email and password. I passed and wish u all good luck


----------



## JJFO (Dec 30, 2010)

Jersey got em before NY did?

What is this world coming to?


----------



## haali (Jan 2, 2011)

Did any body received NJ law exam by mail yet?


----------



## haali (Jan 17, 2011)

haali said:


> Did any body received NJ law exam by mail yet?


Any mail yet?


----------



## haali (Jan 28, 2011)

Any body received the law exam yet?


----------



## NJEIT (Feb 2, 2011)

I passed the FE but failed the Law exam during the October tests. I received the package stating that I need to register for the next EIT exam in order to get another law exam (specifically it states "You cannot schedule with Engineering Examination Services (EES) for the Law examination without scheduling for a national exam). It also says the board will contact me.

I called up the board and they stated that they were only up to the "H"'s for mailing out the information. The deadline for registering is February 18th, 2011.

I tried to ask the lady at the NJ board but she did not listen to my question.

Do I need to register for the next exam in order to get my LAW exam, or do I just wait for her to send me the law exam and potentially miss the registration date for the next exam.


----------



## avd (Feb 3, 2011)

NJEIT said:


> I passed the FE but failed the Law exam during the October tests. I received the package stating that I need to register for the next EIT exam in order to get another law exam (specifically it states "You cannot schedule with Engineering Examination Services (EES) for the Law examination without scheduling for a national exam). It also says the board will contact me.
> I called up the board and they stated that they were only up to the "H"'s for mailing out the information. The deadline for registering is February 18th, 2011.
> 
> I tried to ask the lady at the NJ board but she did not listen to my question.
> ...


call the board, ask them to mail you another exam.


----------

